# for those thrashing poor Larmo...... here are some freak'n birds for you.....



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370889349427#ht_732wt_887


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 3, 2013)

Oooooooh!! Accessories!


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 3, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Oooooooh!! Accessories!




Yes, but not "cheep-cheep" enough.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 3, 2013)

You trying to give him the bird?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2013)

come on, the dude is just asking to get picked on, look at him...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2013)

...yea... yur right!!!


----------



## vincev (Sep 3, 2013)

Its fun to pick on someone


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks more like William Devane than Don Johnson......(he, he).......


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 3, 2013)

could we please all get some birds.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 6, 2013)

"Spitwads at a Battleship....!!!!"


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 6, 2013)

I used to look like Don Johnson, now I look more like Betty White....




37fleetwood said:


> come on, the dude is just asking to get picked on, look at him...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 6, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> "Spitwads at a Battleship....!!!!"




...are you saying you have "Big Guns"?
...or that you leak alot?


----------

